# Smokey's New Tower



## MsDustBunny (Dec 28, 2020)

Ordered a tree for Smokey. FedEx left it outside on the driveway. I managed to slide it into the garage, no way I could pick it up. Waited till my sweet hubby, the Truck Driver, came home a week later to get it into the house, LOL. Told him I would put it together after he was gone (he's only home a couple days then gone for 2 week at a time). I sat looking at that box, it is huge! I started at about midnight. 2 1/2 hours later it was done! It was bulky and heavy and scratchy, ha, ha but fun!!! It's 6 ft tall and he needs a buddy to help him enjoy it more. Still can't get him to use the scratching post but not giving up!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Cool! What a job, hauling it around and then putting it together!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Cool! He does need a buddy to help him enjoy it even more. Are you thinking of getting another cat?


----------



## Catmommaof3 (Feb 2, 2021)

Wow that's huge and looks like lots of fun. I need to get one for my 3 soon.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

wow so cool! I would fall asleep before it would be done! LOL!!


----------



## MsDustBunny (Dec 28, 2020)

Kitty827 said:


> Cool! He does need a buddy to help him enjoy it even more. Are you thinking of getting another cat?


Yes, but he would have to be older and maybe even declawed. I would never declaw one but would def rescue one that has been. Smokey was 2 months when we got him and he was a terror at first, lol. He made it his mission to climb all the curtains in the house and took special interest in the one in the living room. It still doesn't have a cover but faces the back yard so.... but he doesn't seem as interested. He still hops up on the most surprising places and perches. He's about 2 1/2 now and is better but of course still tears through the house like his tail is on fire!


----------



## MsDustBunny (Dec 28, 2020)

Catgirl13 said:


> wow so cool! I would fall asleep before it would be done! LOL!!


It was like "there is no way I am stopping til it's finished!" It was fun though a little tricky doing the ladders with the little screws and bent brackets, ha, ha!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

yah that would be hard! but at least it was fun!


----------



## MistWolf (Mar 30, 2005)

That is a cool cat condo!

Smokey looks content.


----------

